# Shia LeBeouf injury slows production schedule of "Transformers" sequel



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Shia LeBeouf sustained a hand injury as a result of a traffic accident recently in Los Angeles.The accident was bad enough that the injury required surgery on his hand.The result of this has slowed,but not stopped production of "Transformers : Revenge of the Fallen",according to DreamWorks.LeBeouf was also charged and arrested for "suspicion of DUI" as a result of the accident.LeBeouf's publicist stated that he is recovering from the surgery and will return to the set within a month.Director Michael Bay declined to comment on the situation.More info at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117989854.html


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Shia LeBeouf sustained a hand injury as a result of a traffic accident recently in Los Angeles.The accident was bad enough that the injury required surgery on his hand.The result of this has slowed,but not stopped production of "Transformers : Revenge of the Fallen",according to DreamWorks.LeBeouf was also charged and arrested for "suspicion of DUI" as a result of the accident.LeBeouf's publicist stated that he is recovering from the surgery and will return to the set within a month.Director Michael Bay declined to comment on the situation.More info at the following link.
> 
> http://www.variety.com/VR1117989854.html


Come on Shia, don't keep me waiting any longer!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Director Michael Bay had an interview with "Access Hollywood" and stated that LeBeouf's hand injury may get written into the script for the film.More info at the following link.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/transformers-may-be-adapted-for-labeoufs-injury/11507?nc


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I am surprised that some studio has taken the position that reckless behavior by some of Hollywoods younger (and older) stars should come with consequences. 

If Mr. LeBeouf is indeed found to have been driving under the influence, then costs to the studio created by his actions should be deducted from his no doubt considerable salary. If you are going to be paid millions of dollars to appear in a movie, then there should be some responsibility that comes with it. His potentialy irresponsible behavior could cause many people to go without paychecks as well as hurt the studio.

Mr LeBeouf needs to understand that stupidity comes with a price tag.


----------

